# Want to keep programs off my DirecTV HD DVR before sending it back



## EdSchmitz (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello. I have the Hopper system now, and cancelled my DirecTV. Not sure where to post this, as I figured any former DirecTV subscribers who've been through this issue are probably not looking at the DTV forum any longer, so here goes (and I couldn't find a search solution to this):

I have two HD DVRs (HR20-100 & HR23-700). I have some very personal programs on the older DVR; programs which I happen to be in (just briefly--I was part of a storm chasing project that was featured on a few shows). I don't know of an economical way to record them to something else and still keep them in high-def.

I just got the return box from DTV, and sure enough, they still want the older one, even though it's five years old. They'll charge $250 if I don't return it, and a call to customer service got me nowhere. 

I looked online for HR20s, thinking I could purchase one and swap out the hard drive, but those are pretty expensive, or not working at all. 

Does anyone know of a way to keep one of these without it being stupid expensive, or to transfer high-def programs?

Thanks
Ed


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moved to DirecTV forums as it really is a question about DirecTV.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

EdSchmitz said:


> Does anyone know of a way to keep one of these without it being stupid expensive, or to transfer high-def programs?
> 
> Thanks
> Ed


Hi Ed. Short answer, no. Even if you managed to swap the hard drive, it would not play. The recordings on a DirecTv DVR contain keys embedded in the DVR firmware which are needed to decrypt the video. Moving the drive to another DVR will render the programs unplayable.

Having the box de-authroized probably already has them unplayable, unless you disconnected the coax before canceling the account.

Assuming you can still play them, the cheapest way to transfer them to a computer in HD, would be a Hauppauge HDPVR. And that may be the only way to transfer them in HD format. If you are willing to do DVD format, there are many cheap encoders you can buy that will do the trick.

http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-1212-Definition-Personal-Recorder/dp/B0018LX0DY

Sorry for the bad news, but there is no way to archive ANYTHING on a DirecTv system that will survive a hard drive failure or account termination without losing anything you have recorded.


----------



## EdSchmitz (Mar 18, 2012)

I appreciate the response (even though it's what I didn't want to hear)! 

I see you're part of SKYWARN. Nice! You can probably identify with this then. I was the medic for CSWR during VORTEX2 (2009 & 2010), and now drive a DOW for CSWR's ROTATE projects (2011 and this year's upcoming chase). 

If we happen to be in your area this season, look me up. I'll be in DOW8 (the new Rapid Scan DOW). 

-Ed


----------



## EdSchmitz (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, the idea came too late. For some reason, the HR20 wouldn't get past the diagnostic "reboot now" stage. It was disconnected from the dish and phone line several days before my services were terminated. The HR23 as well, but it works fine (for recorded programs). 

They both got sent back today. Wish I'd found out about the Hauppauge earlier. Lesson learned...

-Ed


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Probably your best bet is to contact the content provider and see if they offer a copy of the video. My wife was able to do this a few years back. Most production companies are more than happy to produce you a DVD "For Personal Use" with a clip of a show, especially if you were on it. Lots of professionals use them... including TV personalities. Usually it's free or the cost of a blank DVD and postage.

FYI: The encryption isn't there because of DTV, the content providers require it under DCMA... there's no way around it... all of the commerical DVRs encrypt, especially HD content...


----------

